# RUMOR: Mavs to play at AAC opening night against Spurs



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.spursreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59209

RealGM says schedules'll be out tomorrow, so we'll know for sure then.

We also play them the day after Thanksgiving in SA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I LOVE this

I love playing the Spurs its ALWAYS fun
*
Devin VS Tony*

Battle of the fastest in the league, it's always fun watching them throw the ball down the defenses throat for a crazy layup.
*
Dirk vs Bowen*

Bowen always gets in Dirks head, and I think this playoffs Dirk got him out, though it's always fun to watch Bowen play "dirty d"

*Dirk vs Timmy*

Battle of 2 of the best forwards in the league, always fun to watch one score then the other and I love watching TD play FUNDAMENTAL basketball, even though no body else does really.

*Stack vs Mike*

Stack being the first off our bench and Findawg the first off theirs its always fun to see who sparks first and has the better game
*
J-Ho vs Manu*

Josh and Manu both good offensive players and its just fun watching them exchange baskets. Manu in all respect is funny to watching flopping (but can you blame him? he's so damn skinny and small even though he is tall)


I really want to see Jet do something, he was showing signs of being the *REAL* leader the Mavs desperately needed (even though we thought Dirk was emerging)


If it's true it'll be one helluva game San Antonio wanting revenge, Dallas showing we can STILL beat them


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It'll prolly be on TNT too.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hate watching TNT because they always bash the Mavs, I usually watch UPN21 because it's all Pro Mav with only a few negatives but I'll watch it on TNT if it's on


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hrm, isn't opening night in November? Or is it Halloween this year? Either way, we play them twice in like 25 days.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> I hate watching TNT because they always bash the Mavs, I usually watch UPN21 because it's all Pro Mav with only a few negatives but I'll watch it on TNT if it's on


I like TNT, it amuses me how much effort Barkley uses to speak.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How are you sure about that? The schedule isnt out yet...

I dont want it to be like

2 in Dallas straight in the begining


then 2 in SA when the division standings start to get really close


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love TNT...how can you go wrong with their cast..perfect...they need to stay together another 10 years...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> How are you sure about that? The schedule isnt out yet...
> 
> I dont want it to be like
> 
> ...


In Dallas opening night, the day after Thanksgiving in SA.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I love TNT...how can you go wrong with their cast..perfect...they need to stay together another 10 years...


 I'm talking about during the games, it's always someone stupid like Hubie Brown or Bill Walton

And then the halftime show is all hating from Barkley


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

M F F L said:


> I'm talking about during the games, it's always someone stupid like Hubie Brown or Bill Walton
> 
> And then the halftime show is all hating from Barkley


Except, you know, Hubie doesn't work for TNT. It's Albert and Kerr, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thought Hubie was with TNT my bad....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Except, you know, Hubie doesn't work for TNT. It's Albert and Kerr, can't go wrong with that.


 Fact of life!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Fact of life!


 :rofl:


----------

